# Question for all tilt users



## Simon Skidmore (22/1/19)

I want to buy tilt.
I'm just concerned that it won't transmit through my ss fermenter, which I use inside a freezer.
Just wanted to reach out to see if anyone else has had success using a tilt in a similar setup.
@ $200 I'm a little reluctant to roll the dice to see how it goes.


----------



## hezzer (24/1/19)

Simon Skidmore said:


> I want to buy tilt.
> I'm just concerned that it won't transmit through my ss fermenter, which I use inside a freezer.
> Just wanted to reach out to see if anyone else has had success using a tilt in a similar setup.
> @ $200 I'm a little reluctant to roll the dice to see how it goes.



It transmits through a Grainfather stainless conical fermenter to about a metre away. I can’t check inside a fridge until this brew is complete. If no one helps you , I’ll do it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Simon Skidmore (25/1/19)

thanks


----------



## tanked84 (25/1/19)

I have one, it’s not ssteel but in a old plastic fermenter, transmits 10m through a plaster wall aswell into the other room.


----------



## beer gut (18/4/19)

G’day I’m also interested in buying a tilt or 2 and I’m using Ss Brewtech brew buckets, is anyone using tilts in Ss brew buckets with success or failure? 
I’ve read that the signal can be weak depending where the tilt is located compared with the blow off hole but this was old information and I think they’ve done a couple of upgrades since.
The FAQ’s on the tilt site say they work through stainless depending the thickness bit I’d rather hear from real users.
Cheers


----------



## ABG (18/4/19)

David Heath reported in one of his videos that it worked fine with a SS FV, but I van't confirm first hand that it will work.

I'm also looking at grabbing a couple and have a separate question - I hope you do'n mind me tacking it on here @beer gut 

I brew in an underground garage and have zero wi-fi connection. Can I connect a Tilt via bluetooth to a laptop and then periodically (say every few days) take the laptop up to my apartment to connect via wi-fi and download the fermentation info that way?


----------



## beer gut (18/4/19)

No worries @ABG, I’m only asking questions on someone else’s thread.
The more info we can get on these tilts the better I reckon


----------



## jollster101 (18/4/19)

ABG said:


> David Heath reported in one of his videos that it worked fine with a SS FV, but I van't confirm first hand that it will work.
> 
> I'm also looking at grabbing a couple and have a separate question - I hope you do'n mind me tacking it on here @beer gut
> 
> I brew in an underground garage and have zero wi-fi connection. Can I connect a Tilt via bluetooth to a laptop and then periodically (say every few days) take the laptop up to my apartment to connect via wi-fi and download the fermentation info that way?


I have my ferment fridge in the garage. I have a raspberry pi zero which I intend to use for regular logging at some point (re when I can be bothered to set it up). At the moment though I just have the Tilt app on my mobile. I tend to check my fermentasaurus every day anyway to see what is going on and so just take a reading using the app when I do.

At this stage I have a little $3 whiteboard stuck to the fridge that I use to record and see what the gravity is doing. The idea of logging to the cloud is good and great for say when you are away and you could maybe see when the ferment is finished. That said though if I am away then I can't do much with the brew anyway until I get back.

Edit: Oh and I don't have to open my fridge if I don't want to as the Tilt transmits through it as long as I am stood close by.


----------



## ABG (18/4/19)

Thanks @jollster101. So do you have to be in your garage for the Tilt app to work? I'm assuming it connects to your mobile via bluetooth, so the answer would be yes if that is the case. I'm just not sure how the app works...


----------



## huez (18/4/19)

I have a pi zero that sits on top of my fridge that my ss fermenter is in. Works fine. Pi zero connects to wifi and i can check it where ever i am.


----------



## trb990 (18/4/19)

I'm running an SS Brew Bucket inside a fridge and my phone set up nearby picks up readings from my Tilt with no issues - any further away than a metre or two it starts to struggle though


----------



## beer gut (18/4/19)

trb990 said:


> I'm running an SS Brew Bucket inside a fridge and my phone set up nearby picks up readings from my Tilt with no issues - any further away than a metre or two it starts to struggle though




Cheers for that @trb990, I was worried the signal would struggle through the stainless, I don’t mind opening my fridge but good to know the signal can get through.


----------



## trb990 (18/4/19)

beer gut said:


> Cheers for that @trb990, I was worried the signal would struggle through the stainless, I don’t mind opening my fridge but good to know the signal can get through.


I'll post up a photo of my setup tomorrow


----------



## wozzie (22/4/19)

I have a tablet sitting on my fermentation fridge with ss brew buckets and tilts reporting to brewfather. Works a treat

Edit. This is from a double brew day. The red tilt had been in the fridge for about 3 hrs prior to the blue going in hence the temps


----------



## beer gut (22/4/19)

wozzie said:


> I have a tablet sitting on my fermentation fridge with ss brew buckets and tilts reporting to brewfather. Works a treat
> 
> Edit. This is from a double brew day. The red tilt had been in the fridge for about 3 hrs prior to the blue going in hence the temps




This is exactly what I want to do, I’ve been doing double brew days the last two also. Glad to know and see it working.
Cheers @wozzie


----------

